# Fluval Edge shop displays



## icepotato89 (15 Oct 2011)

We just got the new fluval edge 2 were i work. its got twice the volume as the old one with the same footprint which makes it a bit difficult to scape. it also has LED lights which seem a lot better than the halogens, but i still wouldn't say it's a high light tank.

i would have liked to create more height with the wood but i didn't have much time to play with hardscape. we just stocked up on goldvine so i used it here to hopefuly boost goldvine sales. i went through heaps of pieces trying to find ones that would fit into the hole at the top of the tank. a guy brought in some mystery moss into store the other day so i used that on the base of the wood and on some rocks around the front. the plants behind the moss are crypt sp, in the middle behind the wood is crypt retrospiralis and a species of dwarf val.


----------



## nayr88 (15 Oct 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

Looks really smart mate

I bet it was a pig to the right wood to fit though the hole! You done well though Itll grow in nicely.
What kind of ferts co2 ect do you get to use? 

The to the right looks good too, any chance of some more photos?


----------



## icepotato89 (18 Oct 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

the water cleared up real nice, i forgot to bring my camera so heres an iphone photo


----------



## icepotato89 (18 Oct 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looks really smart mate
> 
> I bet it was a pig to the right wood to fit though the hole! You done well though Itll grow in nicely.
> What kind of ferts co2 ect do you get to use?
> ...



here's the other one, this one was setup by the boss before i started working here


----------



## icepotato89 (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

the boss sold off these two tanks. i was really sad to see the tall one go because the moss was just starting to look really good. oh well...

the up side is i get to set up 2 more edges. we're still waiting for the shipment of the 46L ones so i set up the 23L edge today. it has white silica sand, malaysian driftwood and lots of anubias nana. fish are whitefin tetras.


----------



## schraptor (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

Hi,

I really like the anubias one, piece of jewelery if placed properly in the living room.


----------



## Rabb.D (17 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

thats really nice, i didn't realize it came tall like that.


----------



## icepotato89 (18 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

thanks i think this new one is my favorite out of all of them. i cant wait to do the tall one...


----------



## Lewisr (18 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

That tank with the anubias is absolutely brilliant


----------



## nayr88 (18 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I really like the anubias one, piece of jewelery if placed properly in the living room.



2nd that comment

Really like the shadow aswell, make it look extra cool  *pulls cool face* haha


----------



## ghostsword (18 Dec 2011)

*46L Fluval Edge shop display*



			
				Lewisr said:
			
		

> That tank with the anubias is absolutely brilliant


amazing tank. I think that even the light suits anubias. Great tank scape.




___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

I think these are the best examples of aquascaped Fluval Edges I've seen!

Brilliant.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icepotato89 (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think these are the best examples of aquascaped Fluval Edges I've seen!
> 
> Brilliant.  Thanks for sharing.


 
thanks that made my day.


----------



## icepotato89 (30 Jan 2012)

*Re: 46L Fluval Edge shop display*

i setup the tall 46L edge 2 days ago:


----------



## icepotato89 (1 Apr 2012)

setup one more today so the water is a bit cloudy, iwagumi this time. we'll see how the blyxa does under the stock LEDs, if they struggle i might replace with mini java fern or just more moss.


----------



## Eboeagles (1 Apr 2012)

I like it! I've done something similar in my Edge with sand and dragon stone. My Blyxa doesn't look anywhere near as good as that! Starting to see new leaves though


----------



## icepotato89 (2 Apr 2012)

thats good, so they can grow under the LEDs?


----------



## icepotato89 (24 Jun 2012)




----------



## tim (24 Jun 2012)

looking very nice lovely growth on the blyxa


----------



## Jaap (24 Jun 2012)

This tank is so nice with all the Anubias! What will the maintenance be? 

1. CO2 or Excel or Nothing for a carbon source?
2. Fertilization regime EI or just Trace Elements alone maybe?
3. Water changes? 
4. Will it be prone to algae since Anubias are slow growing?

Please give info since I would like to replicate it! Thanks!


----------



## icepotato89 (25 Jun 2012)

no CO2 or excel, 50% water change every 2-3 weeks trace and potasium 1 or 2 times per week


----------



## icepotato89 (26 Jun 2012)

hardscape for another one:


----------



## pariahrob (26 Jun 2012)

Nice scape. That pale sand looks great against the white of the edge.

If I had to adjust anything it would be to move the wood on the left inwards a little. Partly to balance (although planting could do that) and partly so the glass would be easier to clean. Those edges don't leave a lot of room for that anyway!

Looking good though!

RR


----------



## icepotato89 (27 Jun 2012)

thanks, i've already moved the wood a little bit when i planted it up. but not too much i'll put a pic up in a few days when the water is crystal clear.


----------



## icepotato89 (10 Jan 2013)




----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

They look great, the hardscape in the central tank reminds me of Ian Holdich's latest scape 'under the mangrove tree'....nice chunky wood.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jan 2013)

Really like those, especially the central tank. These type of displays in LFS would really push the screen even further, with a good break down of the regime to keep up and all the gear needed in stock I'm sure the general public would take a better approach to fish and plant keeping rather than just replacing the Half dead rotten ones thy have every over months.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> These type of displays in LFS would really push the screen even further


Agreed, and with low tech plants they are very easy to achieve even for the beginner.


----------



## icepotato89 (11 Jan 2013)

thanks everyone, we sell more fluval edges than any other nano tank in the shop


----------



## icepotato89 (28 Apr 2013)

Fluval Edges and Juwel Vios:


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Apr 2013)

They look great!

Would love to see a photo of the larger tank to the left too


----------



## Glenda Steel (2 Jul 2014)

icepotato89 said:


> hardscape for another one:


Absolutely stunning!  Could you possibly tell me what sand you've used and are the rocks pumice?  Also where would I find such gorgeously pale branches (roots) to purchase please?  My Husband and I are planning our first aquarium which we hope will be the Fluval Edge 46l and need all the advice we can get please!


----------

